# Blow-up Pool on Lawn



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

My daughter got an 8ft round 2ft deep blow-up pool for her birthday. I'm considering putting it on the lawn temporarily but wanted some feedback. How long until it damages the grass underneath it? Are we taking hours or days? If I set it up under an umbrella is that less damaging than having it out in the sun? I can also set it up under my patio I just wanted to know what I was dealing with by putting it on the grass before I tried it and made a huge dead round hole.


----------



## FranksATX (May 7, 2018)

Hours will yellow the grass and stunt growth.

Days will kill the grass.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> My daughter got an 8ft round 2ft deep blow-up pool for her birthday. I'm considering putting it on the lawn temporarily but wanted some feedback. How long until it damages the grass underneath it? Are we taking hours or days? If I set it up under an umbrella is that less damaging than having it out in the sun? I can also set it up under my patio I just wanted to know what I was dealing with by putting it on the grass before I tried it and made a huge dead round hole.


I've gotten away with one day in the middle of summer. Set it up in the morning and take it down in the afternoon. I usually tried to drain most of the water away from the area except for the last inch or so. I would dump that into the area where the pool was. Another option is to get several area rugs larger than the pool. Stack them up and put the pool on top of it in the driveway. I did that a few times and the kids had a blast.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeah my inflatable pool goes on the driveway. It does well there.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Yeah my inflatable pool goes on the driveway. It does well there.


It did amazingly well. No grassy a- feet ruining the pool. Plus you can leave it overnight and only have to worry about the stinking raccoons popping it.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

We put out baby pools all the time for my toddlers. So far I haven't had a problem with 3-4 hours. I've got my wife loving the grass now so she takes the 5 minutes to dump them when they're done and put them away. Same with the splash mat. The kids really love all the earth worms the splash mat brings up when the water fun is all done, too :lol:

We have a bigger softsided pool, but we never use it because it's such a pain to set up and tear down. We decided to buy multiple baby pools and some sprinklers instead. Mine are young, though, and we have a real pool a block away that we walk to.

Oh and the solution to grassy feet is to bag. I'm only allowed to bag in the back now!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

A day will hardly be noticeable. 2 days will start to yellow the grass. I had mine up for 3 days and it took the grass 4-5 days before it greened back up.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Put this up for a few hours

I use
this to drain it. I use the pool water to water my plants.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@The_iHenry how come you don't just dump in on the lawn?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> @The_iHenry how come you don't just dump in on the lawn?


Wondering the same thing... you know that water is full of nitrogen after toddlers have been in it for a couple of hours.

😬


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

@Bermuda_Newbie @Redtwin we usually hang out on the lawn and I don't want to make a puddle. That pump doesn't get everything so I use a 3' squeegee to disperse the puddle.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> @Bermuda_Newbie @Redtwin we usually hang out on the lawn and I don't want to make a puddle. That pump doesn't get everything so I use a 3' squeegee to disperse the puddle.


I've been lucky enough that both our houses have had a downward hill at some point in the yard. I put a hose in the pool and let gravity siphon it out. If you have water in the hose already you don't even have to start the siphon with your mouth. Just lay it down and it starts on it's own.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

My blow up do. . . er, pool, yellows my grass after 3-4 hours. I don't have the super powers J_nick has.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I have some indoor/outdoor rugs under my covered patio that I think will work great under the pool instead of the grass. I'm still trying to get the grass to fill in in places. The last thing I want to do is stunt that. She'll have fun under the patio and also not get sunburned. Win win!


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

J_nick said:


> A day will hardly be noticeable. 2 days will start to yellow the grass. I had mine up for 3 days and it took the grass 4-5 days before it greened back up.


I had a plastic pool turn my grass yellow in two hours. It's all a matter of it gets direct sun or not.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Wfrobinette said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > A day will hardly be noticeable. 2 days will start to yellow the grass. I had mine up for 3 days and it took the grass 4-5 days before it greened back up.
> ...


I'm sure it has to do with the environmental conditions. We had this thing up for 3 days during memorial weekend and by the next weekend you couldn't see any damage.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

@J_nick livin' that go big or go home life.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

I have used a blow up pool for years with my kids. I use intex's rectangular pool ~350 gallons. I've had very different experiences. If there's water in the pool I could leave it out for 3-4 days and there would be minimal damage to the grass. I'm probably getting some compaction but the grass is fine.

I had it out last week for 3 days and I just mowed the lawn, you can't tell where it was.

Now if the pool were empty and the sun was out, I'd get yellowing in less than an hour from the heat getting trapped under the pool. But different story.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Kballen11 said:


> @J_nick livin' that go big or go home life.


My wife scored that thing for $200 a couple months ago. New they are $700.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I put this up on Thursday afternoon and took it down Sunday evening. One day over 100° with the others in the 90°s.





It yellowed the grass but I'll see how many days it takes before it looks normal again. The areas where it had water standing even when deflated look quite a bit better than the areas with no water. The grass is currently filling in from leaving the trampoline over that spot most of last summer.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@J_nick You're a good dad sacrificing your lawn like that.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> @J_nick You're a good dad sacrificing your lawn like that.


Oh it doesn't go on the "good grass" lol. We call that area the north pasture. It's just Common Bermuda out there.


----------

